# Need ideas for cover a spot on countertop



## andrewglass25 (Jul 5, 2017)

Bought a new house. The downstairs had a kitchen and they had removed a kegerator so it left holes in the granite countertop. I installed a dishwasher in its place but the holes are there. Need ideas on how to cover it. So far Im leaning towards either setting a cutting board there or maybe getting some sort of cutting board I can mount. Only thing is its a entertainment area so Ill never actually use cutting board down there.. 
Thanks!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Built in cutting board maybe?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Possibly a sink hole cover like this for the round hole http://www.homedepot.com/p/Sink-Hole-Cover-K-8830-7/100033428

Remove the dishwasher, glue a piece of Luan or other plywood to the bottom of the countertop, wide enough to overlap the edges by at least an inch all the way around, then buy, cut and install a drop in wooden or corian cutting board. You may have to build up the bottom to make the board flush, or slightly proud of the countertop. It can be removed for washing. You'll be cutting lemons, or something down there, so it can be useful.


----------



## DarlaPowell (Jul 4, 2017)

Short of redoing your counters, ��, I would just go with a good sized, decorative wood tray. You can place glassware and bar items that are more decorative in it so no one will move it.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Being my retirement motto is _" just doing what's fun and irresponsible "_ I made a quick crude drawing of how I might cover that area with a cutting board. But then a girl named DarlaPowell spiffied it up a little so I would need to possibly incorporate that idea. 

You draftsmen and draftgirls will know the extension in the side / edge view is to secure it in place *( the drop in portion )* but still removable. Those 2 pieces of wood might be adhered to each other with a paper glue joint consisting of 4 pieces of brown paper bag about a couple inches square with a couple drops of Elmer's on each side.

If the OP isn't into woodworking I'm thinking there is a shop in town that would love to do that.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Why would you take out the kegerator? :devil3: :drink:

I would probably build a butcher block cutting board to insert into the opening. You'll want to undersize it just a hair to allow it to expand/contract. And you can use a hole saw to cut a circular plug to fit in that hole, too.
.
.


----------



## andrewglass25 (Jul 5, 2017)

ZZZZZ said:


> Why would you take out the kegerator? :devil3: :drink:
> 
> I would probably build a butcher block cutting board to insert into the opening. You'll want to undersize it just a hair to allow it to expand/contract. And you can use a hole saw to cut a circular plug to fit in that hole, too.
> .
> .


I know right. They took it with them when we bought the house. We had a kegerator before and used it some but really it went underused because I like to drink a large varity of beers. I got that dishwasher for free on facebook marketplace. The couple had moved into a retirement community and the older lady thought it was to loud. Its brand new! 

Really awesome ideas guys. I am solid with tinkering with wood working. Gives me alot of really awesome ideas to think about..

Thanks!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Sure, we'll need a pic when you get it completed.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I was thinking exactly like Senior. Except see if you can find the same granite. I you don't mind a different granite (sometimes the contrast is desirable), a granite shop may make you a pretty good deal if they are just using scraps. 

But put rubber feet on it to keep it raised 3/8" off the countertop. Looks better that way.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

So then it looks like this. 
(That is an actual movable cutting board. When you buy a Cambria countertop over here, they UPS you the cutting board a few weeks after the install. I actually use it all the time.)


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

Have to be careful it does not look like a patch job and blends in. Otherwise will will make a nice expensive countertop look like crap.

Link below is my vote, they have different sizes.

https://www.houzz.com/photos/43789887/12x15-Built-in-Glass-Cutting-Board-Black-cutting-boards


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I would have the stone yard cut a piece to cover 
the openings. If you can't match the counter then use a black granite. Put little feet on it.
It will look like a nice cutting board and will blend in well and also
have a purpose. 
good luck.


----------



## Koa (May 13, 2017)

Cutting board is probably the best option. Here's a couple more ideas that haven't been mentioned...

Fill in the openings flush with surface. Take a photo of you countertop and see what a sign shop or vinyl wrap place will charge for a small stack on vinyl photo. You could print out a photo to give you an idea if it would work.

A thin sheet of stainless steel would a bit odd but would match your appliances. If it went to the back of countertop with some sort of appliance sitting on it it would look less odd. Microwave, coffee make, induction hot plate etc.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

ZZZZZ said:


> Why would you take out the kegerator? :devil3: :drink:
> 
> I would probably build a butcher block cutting board to insert into the opening. You'll want to undersize it just a hair to allow it to expand/contract. And you can use a hole saw to cut a circular plug to fit in that hole, too.
> .
> .



For a THIRD dishwasher no less. I think I would have added a 2nd sink before a third dishwasher.


Edit: never mind I guess the other two are refrigerators.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

My daughter is attempting to change my wording in these situations. Persnickety girl, good grief. I've mentioned her to _- match_ - is nearly possible in most instances so I use - _contrast_ - .
She says Oh, No No dad, say _complimenting_ colors. Give dad a break girl.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Did you consider just filling it in flush.... wood/bondo/etc... and having a local granite artist paint it in to match your counter.

It's sorta pricey, but on some high end homes, I've seen the artist paint cover plates (and switches which is a code violation) virtually indistingishable from the granite behind them..... it is amazing

I would guess surface wear might be an issue, but it is your back bar, and protect it with maybe a bar matt or surver tray or maybe just you being carefull about it's use.

Granite shops would probably know the local artists who do it.


----------

